# Clan Search



## spritzer (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute,

Ich suche für FIFA 10 ( pc ) ein Team,welches auch in der EAS spielen möchte und auch etwas erreichen möchte.

Ich bin:

....18 jahre alt.

....Trusted 2 & Premium(wenn ich im Team bin)

....aktiv (Spiele jeden TAg)

....habe Headset

....spiele seit Fifa2000

Meine Stats in Fifa 10 sind im Moment nicht so toll(ausser mein Spiel gegen Gimli im November Cup), aber ich würde in einem Testspiel gerne beweisen, dass ich es gegen alle aufnehmen kann... 

Wäre cool wenn ihr mich anschreiben würdet.Hier oder im ICQ.
Mache auch gerne das Testmatch.

ICQ:374826477

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Spritzer


----------

